# What are you preparing today for tomorrow?



## Barb L. (Nov 21, 2007)

Was just wondering what all the cooks are doing today.  I have to go to the store - ugh .  Then I will be making my giblet dressing, thats all today beside something for dinner.


----------



## CherryRed (Nov 21, 2007)

Today is busyish for me. I'm making 2 pumpkin pies, snickerdoodles, a pumpkin dip to serve with apple slices, orange-cranberry sauce, and candied sweet potatoes. I also have to brine a turkey at some point. 

Tomorrow will be the turkey itself, roasted garlic mashed potatoes, stuffed artichokes, and giblet gravy.

I'm looking forward to all of it!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm preparing butternut squash, cranberry relish, chocolate pecan pie today and brining my turkey.  The rest is for tomorrow.


----------



## GB (Nov 21, 2007)

Whipped Sweet Potatoes and Bananas with Honey. Both the potatoes and bananas are roasted first. It sounded really interesting to me.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 21, 2007)

A Pecan, Cherry, and Apple Pie have been baked. A huge 12 in. pone of Cornbread (for dressing) just came out of the oven. Sweet potatoes are baking (for casserle) Two chickens simmering on the stove to make stock for dressing. DW is dipping home made Millionaires in chocolate. Turkey breast is brining, and I'll start the cooker after lunch do start the ham cooking to add just a little more smoke flavor. I'll cook the turkey breast late this afternoon/tonight. 

Have Fun & Enjoy!


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm going to a bring-a-dish Thanksgiving at the home of my best friend's new boyfriend. They're doing the turkey with stuffing and a spiral ham; my mom is doing a broccoli/cauliflower/cheese sauce casserole and will make the gravy when we get there. Another friend is bringing 1 pumpkin and 1 chocolate cream pie and whipped cream and friends from out of town are bringing rolls. I'm doing cranberry sauce (made it Sunday), corn pudding and mashed potatoes (tomorrow morning), and, being made tonight, a pumpkin pie and stock from turkey wings for the gravy.

DH has a half day today, so I just sent him the shopping list


----------



## Constance (Nov 21, 2007)

We've been doing this meal a little at a time since Sunday, when we made the dressing. Mon we made a broccoli casserole with blue cheese, and last night we made the mashed potatoes. Today we'll cook the turkey, let it cool, then slice it up and put it in a pan to be reheated tomorrow. I'll also make the gravy this evening.
Tomorrow, I have an appetizer to make (olive/cheese balls) and and green beans to fix. I was going to make the ubiquitous green bean casserole (because I love it), but the only green beans I have are the broad Italian type, so I'll just go the bacon/onion route. 
My daughter's bringing the pies, bless her heart, and Pillsbury's bringing the dinner rolls.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 21, 2007)

Today I will prepare:

2 pumpkin pies
1 pecan pie
(Slice of Sin was made on Monday)
broccoli casserole
dressing (plain and oyster)
mashed potatoes
chop sweet potatoes for sweet potato hash (no one wants sweet potato casserole 
cranberry sauce (I'm taking Andy M's lead and cooking them in orange juice versus water and then I may add some apple and walnuts to a portion of it)
wild rice salad
prep Brussels sprouts but will cook those tomorrow
brine turkey

Normally I do this all on Thanksgiving with the help of my best friend.  She went and "got a boyfriend"  and has to be at his house for awhile tomorrow so we're doing a bunch today instead.


----------



## middie (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm not making anything. I'm not allowed since his family says their doing it (every year).
That and I have to work tomorrow anyway *grrrrrrrrrr*.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 21, 2007)

GB said:


> Whipped Sweet Potatoes and Bananas with Honey. Both the potatoes and bananas are roasted first. It sounded really interesting to me.



That sounds awesome GB - can you direct me to a recipe or sometime before next Thanksgiving shoot me the recipe?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 21, 2007)

Made 2 stuffings (apple onion pecan and a chestnut mushroom)last week and froze them will pull out today to thaw for tommorow.Today Im making a Pecan Tart,cranberry sauce,sweet potatoes,gravy and a green bean casserole that is made with fresh mushrooms,onion,red bell pepper a little cream cheese and feta.Im going to put some of those canned fried onions on top just for kicks.Tommorow I will heat it all and go to our friends house she is making a ham and a turkey,apple and cherry pie and the rolls
Im glad people have figured out to make most of the meal a day or two ahead sure takes the pressure off on Turkey Day.   
I had already pulled the turkey to thaw but then plans changed since we are going to the neighbors so I will go ahead and cook my turkey anyway just to have.Its only about 11# so Im thinking of cooking it in the nu-wave cooker.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 21, 2007)

kitchenelf said:


> That sounds awesome GB - can you direct me to a recipe or sometime before next Thanksgiving shoot me the recipe?


Me to,Me to,please.No rush.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm getting parts for everything ready. Cornbread is done for stuffing, I won't put it together and bake it until an hour before we leave, I'm worried it will take too long to reheat from cold and we'll be waiting an extra hour. I have the sweet potatoes roasted for a pie, crusts in the fridge, getting ready to cut up apples for the other pie.


----------



## chave982 (Nov 21, 2007)

My job this year is the spinach dip, green bean casserole, and a thing we call "Broccolli Bake".  For this, I put about 3 layers frozen broccoli, Velveeta Cheese, and crumbled Ritz Crackers into a large casserole dish, and bake for 30 minutes or so.  Surprisingly, it's not that bad...I'm not one to eat any processed foods, but I make an exception with this.


----------



## layla17 (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm preparing myself to deal with my in-laws tomorrow... does that count for anything?  I'm making a spinach dip inside a loaf of pumpernickel bread.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 21, 2007)

Monday I made cornbread and biscuits for cornbread dressing.  Cut up all the veggies for that dressing and for my turkey stuffing.  The dehydrator dried two loaves of bread cubes for stuffing/dressing. Made our traditional lime/pineapple/cream cheese Jell-O salad and the cranberries.  Also roasted sweet potatoes for bourbon mashed sweet potatoes.

Yesterday I baked our yeast rolls and the pie crust for pumpkin pie.

Today I assembled the pumpkin pie and put the turkey in to brine.  I'll peel russet potatoes later tonight for regular mashed taters.

All I'll have to do is to assemble the stuffing and dressing and stuff the bird.  That never takes very long.  While the bird is roasting, I'll bring down my 18-quart electric roaster to cook the sweet potatoes, cornbread dressing and to warm my rolls.  I anticipate a pretty lazy day, which is how I like Thanksgiving.  I may not even get out of my jammies.


----------



## NAchef (Nov 21, 2007)

layla17 said:


> I'm preparing myself to deal with my in-laws tomorrow... does that count for anything? quote]
> 
> 
> x2


----------



## Dina (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm starting the stuffing today and baking all the desserts:  gooey pumpkin on yellow cake, pumpkin pie and custard pie.  I'll get to the sweet potatoes and green bean casserole tomorrow.


----------



## GB (Nov 21, 2007)

kitchenelf said:


> That sounds awesome GB - can you direct me to a recipe or sometime before next Thanksgiving shoot me the recipe?


Here ya go.


----------



## Caine (Nov 21, 2007)

Barb L. said:


> *What are you preparing today for tomorrow?*


 
Today I am preparing to stop at Safeway on the way home from and pick up their prepared Ham dinner that I will only have to heat up for tomorrow.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 21, 2007)

layla17 said:


> I'm preparing myself to deal with my in-laws tomorrow... does that count for anything? I'm making a spinach dip inside a loaf of pumpernickel bread.


 
Sooooo you're stopping at the liqour store too?


----------



## Claire (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh, yes.  Mostly cleaning, which when you live in 150 year old house is a chore.  My wonderful husband swore he'd hire cleaners this year.  Haha.  we couldn't find anyone who really wanted the job.  So we've been scrubbing.  I want to have an early dinner, so will be up early tomorrow.  My turkey is 21.43 lbs.  It actually looks smaller than in previous years, but it is heavy as all get-out.  Some of my friends are feeling sorry for me because I'm cooking.  Personally, I think we have the perfect arrangement -- our friends split up dinners, and I won't have to cook a big holiday dinner until this time next year.  Works for me.  Especially since all said friends are within walking distance (when I lived "near" family, it meant a 1 to 3 hour drive each way; my husband and I hate driving).  Made it much more of a chore than actually cooking as far as I'm concerned.  Now, for XMas, New Years, Easter, I'll stroll a few blocks with a dish (we always share) and someone else will do the work.  So, yes, I'm working today, and we did yesterday, and will tomorrow.  But after we're through with the Tree Trimming Party, he and I will be finished with holidays.  Great!


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 21, 2007)

I've had a house full of family since yesterday afternoon...so far I've prepared dinner for everyone, breakfast for everyone, and then bbq'd for everyone.

In the middle of that, I've made my cranberry sauce, lemon mold, meatballs for the escarole soup, the stock for the escarole soup, pie dough for the pies, the pumpkin pie, the apple pie, chocolate panna cotta cake, and right now, I have a loaf of cranberry walnut bread dough rising in the kitchen...it's already braided, but has yet to bake.   The turkey is in the brine, and the ham is sitting in an apple cider bath.    Later this afternoon I'll get the cornbread ready, make the mise en plas for the stuffing, cut the chestnuts, and start folding the meats for the antipasto platter.  

I also got my nails done, had a pedicure, and rode 10 miles on my bike.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 21, 2007)

GB said:


> Here ya go.


 

I think I saw Tyler make that as part of a Thanksgiving show recently.  I thought to myself that I should try it.  I never liked sweet potatoes and feel like I should give them another try sometime.


----------



## GB (Nov 21, 2007)

I will let you know how they turn out Andy. One thing I noticed so far is that hit timing is way off. The potatoes have been in the oven for 45 minutes now and are no where near being soft yet.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 21, 2007)

Just got the dressing into the casserole and ready to go, have cranberry sauce simmering, rolls rising and almost ready to bake. Turkey is reposing in his pan, waiting to be rubbed down and seasoned.Pumpkin custard pie is covered and ready to take to my daughters...The rest will be done at her house tomorrow..Yippee  And I will help Cade plate the fudge he made here monday...

kadesma


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 21, 2007)

VeraBlue said:


> I've had a house full of family since yesterday afternoon...so far I've prepared dinner for everyone, breakfast for everyone, and then bbq'd for everyone.
> 
> In the middle of that, I've made my cranberry sauce, lemon mold, meatballs for the escarole soup, the stock for the escarole soup, pie dough for the pies, the pumpkin pie, the apple pie, chocolate panna cotta cake, and right now, I have a loaf of cranberry walnut bread dough rising in the kitchen...it's already braided, but has yet to bake. The turkey is in the brine, and the ham is sitting in an apple cider bath. Later this afternoon I'll get the cornbread ready, make the mise en plas for the stuffing, cut the chestnuts, and start folding the meats for the antipasto platter.
> 
> I also got my nails done, had a pedicure, and rode 10 miles on my bike.


 
Geez Louise,what did you have for breakfast this morning?Rocket fuel?


----------



## Rom (Nov 21, 2007)

layla17 said:


> I'm preparing myself to deal with my in-laws tomorrow... does that count for anything?  I'm making a spinach dip inside a loaf of pumpernickel bread.



does this also involve water chestnuts and sour cream and something else i can't remember?


----------



## Rom (Nov 21, 2007)

hmmm perhaps i could jump on a plane to sample such delicious sounding delights, if i stopped by everyones house.....i could probably float back to Australia instead of overloading the plane LOL

Hope people are taking pics i can just imagine everyones tables laden with loads of food lol


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 21, 2007)

GB said:


> Here ya go.


 oh how funny, I saw that episode too and that's what I made.  I tasted it after it came out of the oven and it is very good, a bit different from the usual that I make, so was happy to view it on TV.

tomorrow I got the day off. YEAH!
DH asked me to order everything for TG's dinner for him to take to his moms.
Well making it all myself today.  Why would I buy the stuff when I can have the pleasure of doing it myself?  Especially since $-wise, it's the same thing
`````````````````
2 pump pies 
honey glazed carrots
green bean casserole
turkey
gravy
mashed pots
cran sauce
deviled eggs
stuffing
yam/banana bake
orange jello mold
baked apples
hokey pokey
``````````
tonights dinner will be reruns


----------



## mikki (Nov 21, 2007)

Made 2 peanutbutter pies today and dooing the rest tomarrow.  I've never made Thanksgiving dinner before so I'm a little nervous add to that my MIL is coming to "help"
and DH will probably have to work (plows snow) as we are expecting a storm tomarrow.
CALGON TAKE ME AWAY!!!!!! 

HAVE A HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 21, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:


> Geez Louise,what did you have for breakfast this morning?Rocket fuel?



hahhahaa, I had an apple.  They had grilled polenta, mushroom and pepper frittata, pumpkin bread and bacon.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 21, 2007)

My kitchen.  I swear I've run the dishwasher 6 times today.  I worked 30 days straight and my child did nothing to help.  I had to prepare the kitchen all day today just to get it clean enough to cook in tomorrow.  Right about now I don't even feel like cooking tomorrow.


----------



## Cajun Cook (Nov 21, 2007)

Sweet potato crunch and cranberry relish.  The rest is being supplied by the inlaws.


----------



## Toots (Nov 21, 2007)

Every year I make a big turkey dinner for me & my hubby but this year I made lunch reservations at a fancy froo-froo restaurant.  I'll make beef vegtable soup, yeast rolls and a pumpkin pie for dinner tomorrow night, after our turkey lunch out.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 21, 2007)

I prepared my new stoneware from Pampered Chef too.  Cooked the rolls I left out of the fridge yesterday to season the stoneware.  Tomorrow's so going to suck for us.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Nov 21, 2007)

I made 7 pumpkin pies this afternoon, there are 4 dozen dinner rolls on their second rise now, there's cornbread in the oven for the dressing. The dressing and a pecan pie will get baked tonight.

The rolls are from a recipe I found in Cook's Illustrated this week that says I can freeze them after the second rise and then pop them in the oven tomorrow and they will taste just as good as if I baked them immediately. I hope that's true. We're frying one turkey and roasting the other one. I've never had fried turkey so that will be a new experience. Also mountains of mashed potatoes, bacon wrapped asparagus and green beans, a garden salad, and a blueberry/banana pie.

There will be lots of people here tomorrow and lots more dropping by throughout the day - I have much to be thankful for. I hope ya'll all have a glorious day filled with love and laughter and loads of good cheer!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 21, 2007)

I didn't do too much today because I'm only cooking for 4 people tomorrow (hubby, the kids, & myself). I put the turkey in a brine, made biscuits & cornbread for my dressing, also got the onions & celery chopped for that, & made a pumpkin crunch cake. I had to make the biscuits twice though, the first time I grabbed the ap flour instead of the self rising & I had a pan of "rocks".


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 22, 2007)

Normally I would have made pies and cranberry salad today but we will be eating at a friend's tomorrow.


kitchenelf said:


> Today I will prepare:
> 
> 2 pumpkin pies
> 1 pecan pie
> ...


This looks so good we just might have to drop in on you for dinner!  

Barbara


----------



## Bilby (Nov 22, 2007)

VeraBlue said:


> I've had a house full of family since yesterday afternoon...so far I've prepared dinner for everyone, breakfast for everyone, and then bbq'd for everyone.
> 
> In the middle of that, I've made my cranberry sauce, lemon mold, meatballs for the escarole soup, the stock for the escarole soup, pie dough for the pies, the pumpkin pie, the apple pie, chocolate panna cotta cake, and right now, I have a loaf of cranberry walnut bread dough rising in the kitchen...it's already braided, but has yet to bake. The turkey is in the brine, and the ham is sitting in an apple cider bath. Later this afternoon I'll get the cornbread ready, make the mise en plas for the stuffing, cut the chestnuts, and start folding the meats for the antipasto platter.
> 
> I also got my nails done, had a pedicure, and rode 10 miles on my bike.


Do you sleep?????  Ever?????


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 22, 2007)

It's 3:30am in the morning in Texas (I arrived  few days ago and loving every minute of it)  (though I'm on I Kazakhstan time--3:30pm) and I'm wide awake and starting on my 3rd pie.  I've already made 1 pumpkin and 1 chocolate pecan pie and now am repeating myself waiting on a pumpkin pie which will be followed by...................guess? I will also be making an assorted appetizer tray with olives stuffed with garlic(store bought), sweet pickled cherry peppers, JKath's stuffed cucumbers, and assorted fresh veggies with Ranch Dip. 

My daughter in law's family kindly invited us over tomorrow and it's so nice not to have to cook the main meal.  I sent them  a nice Thanksgiving  floral arrangement and heard from them today on  how gorgeous it was.  Made me really feel good.

I also made some homemade crescent dinner rolls.

I know most of you are going to be very busy with families, dinners tomorrow but it's nice to sit down while the pie is baking and just pfffffffffffffffffttttttttttt...........

Have a great Thanksgiving y'all, families, food, fun,.......warts and all..............


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 22, 2007)

Bilby said:


> Do you sleep?????  Ever?????



I'm very fond of saying 'sleep is over rated'.  I dont' mean it....but I say it all the time.

Today, for breakfast I made Irish oatmeal with chopped banana pralines, grilled strawberry and marscapone sandwiches.  So far today, I smoked a ham, got the turkey stuffed and in the oven, wrapped a brie in pastry dough, put the christmas lights outside (that took 2 hours, with help), finished the escarole soup, made the antipasto platter, got both types of potatoes boiling.  My daughter made the breads, is making the mushrooms now.  My dad is slicing the ham.  My brother in law just cut the Xs into the chestnuts.
Lou is riding his bike....he's on the 14 mile ride.  I wish I was with him!

It's about an hour to cocktail time.


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 22, 2007)

" It's about an hour to cocktail time. "

And I'm sure it can't come soon enough!!!


----------



## sattie (Nov 22, 2007)

Well, since no one in my family made any plans to spend the holiday together, hubby and I are spending a quite Thanksgiving together.  I have made some deviled eggs to munch on.  Also attempting to make my own pie crust for a home made pumpkin pie... I'll let you know if that turns out of now.  For dinner, it will be a cornish hen (just enough for 2), wild rice and green veggie, have not decided yet on broccoli or green beans.  So that is our Thanksgiving... quiet, small, but meaningful!


----------



## Angie (Nov 22, 2007)

Apple pie is out of the oven.
Turkey breast just went in.
Dough for dinner rolls, mixing.
Mojito in hand.
Holiday spirit, in the soul.


----------

